# Transmission Oil Change on 2004 Altima



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone tell me if it's recommended to do a complete transmission oil change oil a 2004 Nissan Altima. I called the dealer and they don't have the machine to do the complete flush. They said it's not recommended, because it could mess the transmission up. It that true? One other question: what type of transmission oil does a 2004 Altima use?

TIA

Eddie


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a 4 spd. AT, it takes Nissan Type "D" ATF. If it's a 5 spd. AT, then it takes Nissan Type "K" ATF. Checking ALLDATA and using the "severe service" maintenance table, Nissan doesn't show a recommended interval for ATF replacement; it only says to inspect every 15000 (Take it for what it's worth!). Personally, I would do a drain and fill every 30000 miles. An AT flush machine will do a more thorough job and will not "mess the transmission up."


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Job done*

I took it to a local and they did the complete flush. Not a bad price either. Did the radiator flush as well. Time to change the micron filter.


----------

